# 2200 or 2800



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a a super day, hypervent and a 4500, but I was thinking about getting something in the middle of the road. I do some one or two day trips into the back country. The little packs are too small and the 4500 can be a little over kill. I am aiming towards the 2800 but I don't know that much about the 2200. Any ideas?? Thanks


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

2800. IMO, The 2200 doesn't quite have enough space for an overnighter or to pull a quartered deer out with other gear in it.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

As a day pack how does the 2800 pan out?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a good friend who uses it as his day pack and he likes it a lot.

BTW, he is a little person too.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I would go with the 2800.
I use a 2700 pack for my day trips and short overnighters and I love it. I can pack plenty in it and strap extras on the outside like coats and such after I fill it with a deer. I hauled my doe out in it last year and bumped into a hunter and he didn't even know I was packing a critter.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I have tried every pack made by Badlands (Research Team) In my opinion the 2800 is the best all around pack! In terms of feel and look it actually looks smaller than the 2200, but can obviously expand to fit almost anythhing in it. Last year on a muzzleloader hunt I put two hinds, both fronts backs and a 24 inch frame into my 2800...That being said it is a stud of a pack!


----------



## JimmyPage (Aug 7, 2008)

go with the 2800 - a bit larger in carrying capacity, but not so big that it'll feel like a 2-3 day pack.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I have a good friend who uses it as his day pack and he likes it a lot.
> 
> BTW, he is a little person too.


are you trying to say a 2800 will look like a 4500 on a small person? :|


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I have used a 2800 for 3 years and love it. It works for a night or two as well as a day pack. I just picked up a 2200 though and on the few days that I have used it, I have really enjoyed it. I like having the larger pocket on it to stow gear and the dedicated spotter and tripod locations. The newer 2800's have a better design than my older one though whick I am looking to upgrade for. So, get both! :twisted:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you step up to the 3200 you can use it for a sleeping bag as well. :lol:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> If you step up to the 3200 you can use it for a sleeping bag as well. :lol:


I already use my 4500 for a tent and kitchen. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I like my 2800, it has plenty of room for day hunts or hauling meat and your gear at the same time if needed.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry if I am throwing a fly in the ointment but I used to have the 2200 and I was unhappy enough with it (lack of pockets and accessible places) that I went looking again and found the "Main Beam" pack by Horn Hunter packs. They are Tarantula products as well. It is a bit bigger than the 2200 and has pockets EVERYWHERE! I have had it two years and absolutely love it.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Sorry if I am throwing a fly in the ointment but I used to have the 2200 and I was unhappy enough with it (lack of pockets and accessible places) that I went looking again and found the "Main Beam" pack by Horn Hunter packs. They are Tarantula products as well. It is a bit bigger than the 2200 and has pockets EVERYWHERE! I have had it two years and absolutely love it.


Ya, ya, you just got a main beam cause you little friend has one... :roll:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Ya, ya, you just got a main beam cause you little friend has one... :roll:


Actually, I got mine first and I liked it so much that when our wrestling team asked me to get him something to show our appreciation for his help, I got another to give to him and then the next day and only a day before we were to give it to him at the awards night, he told me that he had just picked one up. That is the one that I see him always use as well. I sold my 2200 but he doesn't sell any of his packs and he has many. I just know which one that he uses! That could be telling you something.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

The horn hunter may be too small for what I am looking for but the xl adds 1000 ci. so maybe that could be a option. Gee 22, you might be worth something after all! Now get out of here and go find Gerald a big buck.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You can't go wrong with either the 2200 or 2800. I have packed up with "Sic" using both over the years scouting with him and both were nice and just carried an absurd amount of gear. He has let me use a 2200 for my personal use this year and its plenty of room for anything I need to take with me. I liked the big pockets on it actually and for those with one, the spotting scope pocket is a nice little bit of security for your valuable glass. With all the pockets on the pack, its hard not to find enough room for all your things.  Great packs... good luck with your decision.


----------

